# Need everyones help (update 7-5-06)



## DWK5150 (Oct 24, 2005)

This is sad.  Wednesday night my gf was hit by a drunk driver.  She is in critical condition.  She has a fractured skull, a sevre concussion, broken leg, broken arm, broken fingers, 3 broken ribs, punctured lung, and possible bleeding in the brain.  She was hit on her way to work when he crossed over the line and struck her car head on at 80 mph.  Her car rolled three times and landed on its roof.  She was wearing her seat belt but when accidents are that bad you dont know if its better or worse.  They did exploratory surgery and found no internal bleeding.  But the head injury is pretty severe the lights are on and its like no one is home.  She trys to talk but just cant get the words.  I hope maybe that some of you can help me a pray for her.  I might not be around for a few days cause I am flying out to go be with her in California on tuesday.  I really hate drunk drivers same thing happened with my cousin 8 years ago.  Thank you all for your help.

10-24-5
I want to first say thank you to all of you who have posted here and prayed for her and me and our familys.  I dont think I could have gone ths far without everyones support.  Anyways I have spoken with her mother 2 times today.  Not much has changed in her condition.  Her mother was sneaky today though and snuck her cell phone into her room and held it up to her ear so I could speak to her.  Which if you arent aware you arent allowed to use cell phones in intesive care units.  But we kept it short.  The first call today I spoke to her and there wasnt really to much for reactions but her breathing did changewhile I was speaking to her which can be a sign that she recognized my voice but we were cut short cause a doctor showed up.  I know you are all thinking BUSTED but no she hid the phone before the dr saw it.  Call number 2 went better she actually spoke a few words to me which I have to say was very very tough to deal with but she spoke to me and she opened her eyes!!!  She goes again tomorrow for another CAT scan to see if anything has changed with her head injury.  Thank you all and I will keep you posted when I find out more.

10-25-5
Well here is the latest.  She WOKE UP AND SPOKE TO ME ON THE PHONE!!!!  Early this mornign like ohh 1am her mother called me when she got to the hospital and we talked and asked me if I wanted to talk to her again and of course I said yes.  I talked to her for about 15 minutes and then she started talking back to me.  Talk about having tears of joy.  She doesnt know what happened she doest know who anyone is which is pretty hard to deal with but she talked to me and asked me all kinds of questions.  At about 6am this morning the drs gave her a sedative to put her to sleep and relax her cause she was getting very scared cause she doesnt know what happened.  So her mother called back again at 8am this morning and she was still out from the sedative and her mother let me speak to her again and what do ya know she woke up and talked to me again.  She asked me why I keep waking her up when shes trying to sleep cause its to early to be up.  She says she sleeps till 9 everyday.  I counldnt help but laugh at that.  So we talked again for another hour and she remembered the things I told her when I spoke with her a few hours earlier and some things that I didnt tell her.  She still isnt out of the woods yet but this is a major improvment cause for the last 6 days up until about 8 hours ago she was in a catatonic state and didnt really do much at all.    Thank you all and there will be much more to come as we progress and get better.

10-26-5
Well not much has changed.  I spoke with her again early this morning for about a hour.  She is asking more questions and being more talkative with me.  The down side I is that she only wakes up and talks to me she doesnt wake up and talk to anyone else.  She is starting to remember some things but she doesnt remember much about who she is and who everyone else is.  The drs agreed to not give her a sedative but jsut a antidepresent so I can still keep talking to her.  She still yells at me every time I wake her up to.  I just have to laugh about cause she always loved doing that to me.  The drs are going to have to reset her broken leg cause the set it when the accidnet happened but the xrayed it yesterday and it shifted so its out of allingment now.  They are unsure if the are going to go in and do surgery on it or just pull hard till it comes appart again which will be very painful.

10-27-5
Well yesterday afternoon went very very well.  She was awake and alert on her own.  She called me 2 times on her own.  The first time she called and we talked for a hour and she told me that they took her outside so she could enjoy the weather.  She met her sister, her dad, her daughter and her daughters father today.  She was very very unsure about all of them especially her daughter.  That is going to be a very tough one I think cause her daugher is only 4.  She did play with her some today and she still is unsure though that she is her daughter. The second call I have to kinda laugh at though cause she calls me and tells me she is hiding now Im thinking how can she be hiding from anyone cause she cant get around on her own cause she is so broken.  Well turns out she was playing hide and seek with her daughter and she was hiding from her under her blanket.  I thought that was cute.  The reason for the second call though was so she could tell me that she loved me.  Now that just made the rest of my day right there.  She still doesnt remember anything before the accident but I think she is getting bits and pieces back cause of things she asked me about that I havent told her so that is a good sign but she is still very affraid to talk to anyone else.  So Im hoping its all uphill from here with no set backs.  I will continue to keep everyone up to date as she makes improvments and again I thank you all.

2nd 10-27-5
Today is gonna be a good day I can just tell already.  Sarah called me bright and early again.  We talked for a while and she is doing good but she had to go cause the Drs were gonna do some tests.  So when they finished she called me again and we talked for 3 hours. She was like a little chatter box asking tons upon tons of questions.  I talked to her while she had breakfeast turns out she loves vanilla flavored forsted miniwheats not really my favorite but she liked them.  She had 2 bowls full actually which is good cause she hasnt really been eating to much food until last night when she ate dinner.  She likes the hospital food which Im sure a bunch of you know how most hospital food is but she doesnt have anything else to compare it to at this time cause its all she remembers.  She is starting to remember some more things.  She asked me about things that we used to do that no one else knows about and I havent told them to her since she has been back with us.  So thats a very good sign.  We are gonna try and take her outside again cause she loves it outside.  Her mom brought her ca down there to keep her company so she has been playing with her and watching tv.  She does remember her favorite tv shows though.  But all in all today is the best one so far and it has just begun.  More to come later. 


10-28-5
Well not to much has changed lately.  She is starting to talk to everyone else more and she has also been playing with her daughter some so that is good.  She cant read and she cant write so we have to teach her to do that again.  She read a little kids book yesterday and she got through it but it was rough but we will keep trying and working with her.  WE brought in some of her sketch pads cause she is a magnificent artist and well she can only draw with her left hand now and she did sketch a few things but she says she doesnt want to draw with her left hand anymore cause she didnt like the things she drew.  So I did talk to her about it and she said she will try and draw again with her left hand.  So we will see what happens as today goes on.  Thanks everyone for your support.

10-29-5
WEll not really much has changed.  She slept darn near all day.  She woke up maybe 3 times all day long and 2 of the 3 were to call and talk to me.  She seems to be having troubles remembering the things for like a day or 2 previous.  The drs arent really sure why that is happening but she doesnt remember some of the things we had told her 2 days ago.  SHe doesnt remember her sketches she did and lots of other things.  She we are a little worried about that now.  the drs are talking about scanning her brain again to see if anyhting has changed since the other day.  So we have are fingers crossed and are praying.  I will keep ya posted on what we find out.

10-30-5
Well today has been a really good day.  The drs gave her a day pass so she was able to leave the hospital for a hour but a nurse had to go with.  So her sister took her to breakfeast this morning at IHOP.  Its kinda funny cause now she loves all the things she used to never touch but thats ok though cause she is still here.  Her brother has stayed with her the last few nights at the hospital and all day yesterday and Sarah has just been having a blast with him.  He brought up photos from when they went out together over the summer and its almost like she remembers it.  So we will see but I think she is starting to get some of her memory back which is a really good thing.  He also has snuck her in mcdonalds and burger king to which she absolutely loved.

11-1-5
Talked with Sarah and things are going really good.  She was moved out of intesive care so that is good.  Now she is just in the skilled nursing ward.  Her memory is coming back she remembers los of stuff but she still doesnt remember much about herself though.  Drs are concenred about the spot on her brain cause well it hasnt gone away and it hasnt gotten any smaller.  They arent really to sure about what they are going to do with it either.  Her brother took her daughter trick or treating and she brought back all her candy and shared it with her.  She loves reeses pieces thats for sure.  When they got back they went trick or treating around the hospital.  She really enjoyed doing that and a bunch of kids in the hospital went around doing the same thing and Sarah handed out candy to them all in her room cause she asked the drs if she could have some candy to do that so they gave her some to and she loved it.  More to came later.

11-3-5
Been a couple days since my last update so figured I had better get one up.  Things have been going really well.  She is still in the skilled nursing ward where she is progressing nicely.  She has actually been talking to the drs now and finding out what is really going on herself.  SHe has been working on her writing and reading.  Her writing is coming along very well but her reading is still a little bit rough.  I convinced her to sketch with her left hand so she has been doing lots of sketchs and drawings to keep her busy through the day.  The drs let her daughter stay with her at the hospital last night so she really enjoyed that.  Her memory has gotten a lot better she just doesnt seem to remember stuff about herself though.  Drs dont think she will get that back either.   The spot on her brain is still there but it hasnt gotten any bigger or smaller so they are just watching it for the time to see what happens with it.  Drs are also saying that she will probably be able to go home in a week cause she has been getting around on her own with crutches so she can get out on her own.  So far so good and I think it will continue o keep going this way.  Thanks and more updates as we progress.

11-6-5
Well Im back with the latest happenings.  Things arent going well.  She has been having terrible headaches for the past few days.  The drs arent sure if they are from the spot on her brain but they are watching her very very closely.  She hasnt been able to do much cause she is in such bad pain from it.  today she was feeling a little bit better but not sure if its from what the drs have her on or not.  She is very depressed and has lost interest in everything.  She put away her sketch pads and all her photos.  She isnt working to much on her reading and writing but I got her to read to me today and she did very well actually, only had to help her with 2 words.  We put a word program on her laptop computer so she is using that and working on her computer and she has been surfing the internet a little bit today to.  So even though she is depressed I can still convince her to try.  She is upset cause she thinks tha all her family thinks she is a faliure which is not true but a few of them are having a very hard time dealing with this.  More to come later on.

11-9-5
Looks like I have been slacking a bit been a few days since my last update.   Well all is well.  She goes to physical therapy every morning at 530 am.  I must say is so odd for her cause she is one that never gets out of bed before 9am.  Actually this morning her sister made a mistake on the way to physical therapy.  She kinda forgot the get gas and ended up running out on the way there.  She P.T. just pushed her appointment back an hour.  HSe was rather distraught and upset by that though cause they werent able to get ahold of anyone to come and get them so her sister walked down the road to get help.  Well Sarahs old boss saw the car on the side of the road and stopped and asked if there was anything he could do and well he was nice enough to get a few gallons of gas so she could get down the road.  Sarah didnt recognize who he was but after he told her she remembered him and where she used to work.  She had a bunch of other memorys come back to her also this morning so aparently a little excitment and stress helped. So all in all today has been a very good day.

11-10-5
Just spoke with Sarah a few mintues ago.  She is meeting with the Drs about her headaches.  They think they have finally figured out why she is getting them and what is causing them.  We will find out shortly what it is and what they wold like to do if it can be corrected.  Will let ya know what we find out later on today hopefully.

11-11-5
Sorry all that I didnt get back to give second update yesterday.  Well Sarah has lots of excese fluid on her brain.  The drs are moving her today to do a different brain scan to see more clearly where and how bad it really is.  They might drain off some of the extra fluid so we will see what is said after the scan.

second 11-11-5
Just spoke with Sarah and her sister and mother.  The drs are doing the scan tomorrow morning but they are thinking she has a excese buildup of spinal fluid in the back of her skull.  They wont be positive till the do the scan tomorrow.  If they are correct they would like to put a tube in to drain off the extra fluid and they say she will be much better and has less problems.  We shall see and Ill let ya know what happens.

11-15-5
Well she had the scan now we are just waiting to see what happens.  The dr to read it is on vacation.  Go figure huh.  Her sister got her a day pass yesterday so she was able to go out for a few hours.  They went to breakfeast and then went shopping.  Sarah hasnt been having the bad headaches anymore for the last few days.  She has actually been doing really well she is walking around on her own the drs are letting her take the cast off of her leg to rest it and stuff.  She is still practicing her reading and writing which is getting better slowly.  WE arent sure though if the drs are gonna let her go home for thanksgiving or not.  Im pushing for them to let her go home before then other wise I will be spending thanksgiving with her in the hospital.  its weird some days they have no problem letting her go out and stuff then other days they are absolutely against it.  More to came soon when we get the results from the scan.

11-16-5
The results are in!  The drs say that the cause of her headaches are from the severe head injury she has.  The cause is from the bruise that is on her brain but it is now finnally starting to go away.  They say the headaches are from everything healing and finnally settiling back down.  They arent going to drain any fluid off right now but are going to keep a eye on it to see what goes on.  Kind of a releif I must say honestly.

11-18-5
WEll the verdict is on about her getting out.  Drs say the soonest is a week.  So there is a possibility that she might get out on thanksgiving.  We asked about her getting out on wednesday and they said no but it isnt defient though about for thursday either though.  Her brother is coming back up from texas and is going to stay with her at the hospital all day if they dont release her.  I am seting things up so I can get back out there and surprise her and show up oin thanksgiving.  Her headaches have pretty much gone away she might get one on occassion but very rare now which is good.  Other than that she has been reading and doing some writing still and she is getting better.  WE will see what happens.

11-20-5
Well she has gotten a few more memorys back so that is good.  They are slowly returning which is good.  As of right now the Drs are saying she will be reliased on the afternoon of the 26th.  they have taken the cast off of he leg but she still has crutches.  they are going to take the cast off of her arm in a few days as well.  So all is going real good so far.  More to come.

11-26-5
SHES HOME!!!!  We got to take her home friday morning.  We busted her out!  She is glad to be out and back home.  She has been going through her things trying to figure out still what she was like and who she is.  She is amazed at some of the things she owns.  Today things didnt go so well it turns out that her parents havent been to honest with some things they have told her and well she is remembering things little by little so she blew up at her parents today and left in her sisters car.  She isnt affraid to drive thats for sure we figured she would be but nope.  Besides that everything is great.  She had to go do her laundry last night cause she needed clean clothes so her and her sister went to the laundramat.  Other than the problem with her praents so far everything is going great.  Now its just a day at a time for her to get back into life again.

11-27-5
Well today hasnt been the greatest day.  She had a very restless night so she has been cranky.  She is tired of people treating her like a 5 year old so today most of the day she just sat at the beach watching the ocean.  She went through a few more of her things and we talked some more about some stuff.  She ran into a few of her old friends at the beach today so she talked to them for a bit and she wasnt to sure about them at all.  So today has been a mixed day and Im sure there will be more day s like this to come.  But Im there when she needs me and when she needs me she comes to me for help.

12-3-5
Well Im back home in snow covered Illinois now.  Sarah is doing better.  No more headaches which is good and no more casts just braces for a couple more weeks and then thats all.  Now she is sick though and lost her voice so she cant talk.  Shes pissed about that but she never was one for not talking.  She has been doing some drawings and paintings but hasnt been very happy with what she has been doing.  She is one that draws or paints how she feels and well she still inst really over what happened so the things she is doing are very dark.  She is still going to therapy and that is going well.  Slowly getting more memorys back a little at atime so that is good.  She gave me a christmas list and here is one thing on it and thats for her to have her memory back for christmas.  Not sure what I can do with that one but Ill think of something.  More to come.

12-10-5
Heres the latest.  She doesnt sleep much if any at all.  She has become a night person now and shes only maybe getting 3 or 4 hours of sleep during the day.  Court has started so she has been there the last few days.  They are pressing charges agaisnt the guy that hit her.  He was actually court ordered to attend at least 2 of Sarahs PT sessions a week and never made it to a single one.  So he has that against him as well plus drunk driving and under the influence of a illegal supstence and numerous other charges.  Oh yeah and Sarahs father is a lawyer as well.  She is still going to PT and slowly making more progress her leg is still bothering her so she is using a cane which she hates but is getting used to it.  She fell in the shower the other day and bumped her head which kind of worried me but she is ok.  Just was pissed tha it happened.  Her daughter has been staying with her a few nights a week.  That is kinda tough actually cause Sarah used to sing a song to her every night and she cant remember what it was to sing it to her and there are some other things they used to do that she cant remember so Sarah is very upset about that and feels bad.  She is also upset cause she doesnt know what everyone likes so she can do her christmas shopping.  I told her to buy gift cards then they can get what they want and its easy for you as well.  More to come later on.

12-19-5
Well things are still slowly getting better.  She finished her christmas shopping and I was able to convince her to go to the store to do it and not do it online just so she would get out and do something.  Things with her daughter are getting better Sarah is getting a bigger palce so her daughter can move in with her and stay with her full time so that is good.  PT is really tough right now.  they are pushing her very hard cause I know the last few days she has called me in tears cause they are pushing her so much but they did it before when she went to them from her prevoius accident to this one.  She turned in her art final Im not sure what it is but she had been doing some stuff for class even when she was in the hospital.  SHe has been sleeping better meaning she sleeps at night now some more and she is getting more the 3 or 4 hours of sleep also.  Just slow steady progress which makes me happy.  More to come later on.  Thanks for everyones support and happy holidays to all.

12-24-5
Well first off Sarah and I would like to say thank you to all for all your thoughts and prayers and everything else that you have done for us.  Secondly we would like to wish everyone to have a safe and happy holiday.  The latest is not much PT is really tough friday she had a very long session like 2 and a half hours long so she is very very sore from that.  She is celebrating christmas tonight with her daughter.  Sarah went and got a small fake tree and set it up and they decorated it.  It has the little princess theme goign on.  She sent me a picture its kinda cute actually.  Tomorrow they are goig to Sarahs parents house.  There are still so rough feelings with Sarah and her parents cause they werent being honest with her and she hasnt really spoken to them much since she got out.  She gets her new apartment after the first of the year and is moving her daughter in with her so that is really good.  Sarah is really excited about that.  But other than that not much is new.  Happy holidays to all.   Don and Sarah

1-16-6
Well it has been a while since I have added anything to this.  Lets see she has moved into her larger place so her daughter can stay with her.  SHe goes once a week and gets a CAT scan cause the spot on her brain is there and has not gone away.  She has memory tests once a week to test to see what she remebers and what she doesnt.  She is having troubles with that cause like they will ask her what my name is and sometimes she just doenst know the answer or she forgets how to get home or to get to her parents house.  School starts tomorrow for her she is going to try and finish her last semester so she can get her degree in art.  She is kinda excited about that.  Physical therapy is going pretty good she still has to walk with a cane which she doesnt like I would like to make her one but my lathe isnt big enough to be able to turn it.  She is car shopping now cause well she doenst like driving her mothers SUV uses to much gas and gas in California isnt cheap.  More later on.

7-5-06
Well it has been a very long time since I have done anything with this and there have been a few people asking what is happening.  Well as of a few weeks ago she has been paralized from the waist down.  She had some swelling in the brain and it is putting pressure on the part of the brain that controlls your motor functions and such.  The problem with this is the longer it takes for the swelling to go down the less likely she is to be able to walk again.  Up till those things were great though.  She went back to school full time and was a B student which is still pretty good with what she  has been going through.  SHe is raising her daughter and working also.  She was and still is determined not to let this stop her.  Thanks to everyone out there who has been wondering how she is doing.  Goes to show what kind of family atmisphere we have around here is and its a great one.


----------



## btboone (Oct 24, 2005)

Don, She has my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## melogic (Oct 24, 2005)

Have a safe trip and you all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 24, 2005)

You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## Darley (Oct 24, 2005)

You're both of you in my prayers, take care of her and be patient, give time for her recovery


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,
God be with both of you and may he bring healing to her body and your heart.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,
I'm very sorry to hear about the accident.  You're both in our prayers for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 24, 2005)

Consider it done Don. My best to you and yours. 
                                        Jim


----------



## ashaw (Oct 24, 2005)

Don

Real sorry to hear about the accident.  OUr parayers are with you.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 24, 2005)

I too will pray for her recovery, and hope your aguish is relieved.
Being an alcoholic(sober for enough 24 hrs to be extremely grateful) I realize how lucky and blessed I was when I was drinking and driving.I have not been involved in an alcahol related accident(yet)
I say that because there is no guarantee that I will be sober tomorrow and no guarantee that even if I am sober that I will not be hit by a drunk driver.
You both are in my prayers.


----------



## cigarman (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the accident Don.  You both will be in out prayers


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,
I am so very sorry. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2005)

Don, I am always deeply saddened by such news. We will certainly pray for the both of you.


----------



## Monty (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,
I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dario (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,

Prayers will be said for you both and your families too.  Wish she recovers fully and fast.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 24, 2005)

Don, You both will be in our prayers.


----------



## Chris Hare (Oct 24, 2005)

Both of you will be in our prayers also.


----------



## wayneis (Oct 24, 2005)

Don I'm so very sorry to hear this and you and your Girlfriend will be in my families thoughts.  This just happened here two weeks ago and two young girls on there way back to collage were killed by a drunk going the wrong way on the freeway, its so sad.  Oh ya the drunk...hardly a scratch.

Wayne


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 24, 2005)

> Oh ya the drunk...hardly a scratch.


I've heard it said that The Almighty protects children, fools and drunks. The drunks get to think about it the rest of their lives though.
I'm thankful I never hurt anyone in my drinking days and sent out a prayer for your girlfriend.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 24, 2005)

Here's hoping that everything works out for the best and she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodwish (Oct 24, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 24, 2005)

Our prayers are for you Don.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 24, 2005)

You have my prayers as well.


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 24, 2005)

Don,
I will be thinking of your girlfriend, and of you, hoping for a speedy recovery.   In my line of work, I have had the opportunity to transport victims of drunk drivers home from the hospital.   I have seen some slow recoveries, but I have also seen some very sppedy, and remarkable recoveries.  

I am hoping for a very, very speedy, and complete recovery.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Oct 24, 2005)

My prayers are with you tonight and for the upcoming long recovery time. I can't imagine your anquish at this time.  My ex is an alcoholic and while his problem is severe, he thankfully never drinks and drives.  No excuse tho.  Will pray for you both & for the strength to deal with it all, including the anger over such a tragic & senseless accident.

Connie


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 24, 2005)

Don, you and your GF will be in my prayers.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodbutcher68_
> <br />I'm thankful I never hurt anyone in my drinking days



Unfortunately I did hurt someone while drinking and I'm thankful I did not kill them. I have to live with that and it bothers me greatly.

You have my prayers ans all the positive thoughts I can give.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 25, 2005)

That's great news, Don! We'll still be praying and remember, the brain is a marvel. It has ways to reroute around damaged areas and she may get much of what she has lost back when the swelling goes down.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 25, 2005)

My sincere hopes and prayers are with you all...
Steady improvement is a great thing to hear!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Don,
I'm glad to hear her condition is improving!  Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## justdawn (Oct 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the accident. But I am also very happy to hear that shes responding to you. Both of you and your families are in my thoughts and prayers.

Dawn


----------



## elody21 (Oct 26, 2005)

My prayers are with all of you. My dad was killed by a drunk driver when I was 19. This was the drivers second kill in 2 years. I might have missed it in the thread but what is her first name? We will all prayer for her and all of you. Alice


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />My prayers are with all of you. My dad was killed by a drunk driver when I was 19. This was the drivers second kill in 2 years. I might have missed it in the thread but what is her first name? We will all prayer for her and all of you. Alice



Alice,

Her name is Sarah.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the updates, Don! I'm very happy for her progress and I'm sure you are absolutely elated! Today's updates really touched me. We'll keep praying for her continued recovery!


----------



## ashaw (Oct 27, 2005)

Don

Thanks for the update.... It's great to hear that she is doing good and moving in the right directions.  Just keep up the spirits. 

Alan


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 28, 2005)

From the updates I've read, your girlfriend is doing fantastic.   I am not a doctor, or even a nurse, but the improvements you have described are great.   There will be slow periods, but just keep giving encouragement.   Having a strong, supportive family/friend group is a very good thing, and it sounds like she already has that.

Tell her to keep up the great work.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with Jim. Sounds like she is doing really great and she is lucky to have a committed guy like you.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 29, 2005)

Don, our prayers & thoughts go out to you & Sarah.

Unfortunately, being in the insurance business, I see this way to often. I have had more than my share of clients killed and disabled from this type of occurence. So Sad.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 30, 2005)

Don, you are in my prayers.


----------



## 53Jim (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm glad to hear things are going well.   Keep up the updates.   This may not sound appropiate, but this is almost like a soap opera - I don't want to miss a day.   Please don't take offence.

I hope things keep going as good as they have been.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim
I will be keeping up with the updates as we progress more.  No offence taken actually people tell me at work all the time my life is like a soap opera with some of the things that happen.  Sarah was actually in a accident 4 months ago and well she just finished rehab for that and then now this.  Does it ever end?


----------



## JimGo (Nov 3, 2005)

Don,
I'm glad to hear she's making such good progress.  Please let her know there are a lot of "strangers" who have her in their prayers!


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 3, 2005)

Jim,

She knows actually.  My moms students have been praying for her also.  They also made her get well soon cards to.  She is actually trying to figure out what she can do to thank you to everyone.  She was thinking of doing a sketch for my moms students and as for here I have no idea cause she hasnt told me.


----------



## sptfr43 (Nov 3, 2005)

I for one think the best thank you would be to continue to improve.


----------



## Scottydont (Nov 6, 2005)

SDon this is the first I read of your post. You all have my thoughts and prayers. I wish her all the best.


----------



## 53Jim (Nov 7, 2005)

Don,
When she is at not at her best, that's when she needs the most support.   It gets hard to do sometimes, but I have seen the results.

There will be peaks and valleys, but hopefully the peaks outweigh the valleys.

Continued good luck to all concerned...


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 8, 2005)

Don,  I've been away for a while and just read about Sarah.  My prayers are with all the family. I too am like others, wanting constant updates!  This can be a very slow healing process but time will be on your side.  Just be patient.  She is sooo fortunate to have you stand by her. Praying for all of you!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 9, 2005)

Don,
I have to start reading casual conversation more often.  I am really sorry about your girlfriend and wish I could have been praying for her all along.  I will do it now.  I firmly believe in God's power to heal and my prayer is that He makes this happen for her.  I will read all of your updates after dinner.  May God bless you and Sarah with health and peace.  In Jesus' Name, Amen!
Rob


----------



## JimGo (Nov 9, 2005)

Don,
Your distraction is well warranted, and we don't blame you a bit!  I'm glad to hear that she's making some real progress.  I hope the headaches die down soon.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 15, 2005)

Don,
As always, Sarah has best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.  Please remember two things:  1) the doctors really do want what's best for hereven though it may not always seem that way, and 2) there will always be set-backs along the road to recovery.  But every time a set-back comes and you or she begin to be frustrated, remember to look at the wonderful progress she's made in this short period of time; had she not been making progress, there couldn't have been a set-back.

If you think she'll be receptive, please wish her a Happy Thanksgiving (a bit early) from all of us!


----------



## 53Jim (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> But every time a set-back comes and you or she begin to be frustrated, remember to look at the wonderful progress she's made in this short period of time; had she not been making progress, there couldn't have been a set-back.
> 
> Very well put.   I wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 18, 2005)

Don,
From what I understand, the brain takes a little longer to heal than most other body parts.  So, with that in mind, it sounds like she's making some great progress!  

Best of luck for a Thanksgiving release.  If it doesn't happen, I'm sure it will be for the best, and the fact that you and her brother will be there will mean a lot to her.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

Jim, 

As much as you want her to be out don't push it.  The most important thing is when she gets out keeping her out and feeling better every day.  I can tell you from my experence that leaving early and having a set back is no fun and is very frustrating.  You should all set back and consider where she has come from in such a short time, I would say that this is a miracle.  Just help her hang in there and support her just like you have been doing, later on thats what she will remember and be so grateful for.  Its times like these that you realize how important each and every day is.

Wayne


----------



## JimGo (Nov 21, 2005)

Don,
Congratulations!  I know the 26th isn't quite the timeline you had hoped for, but it's still an amazing sign of the progress she's making.  I hope being home will bring all of her happy memories flooding back.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 21, 2005)

Jim,

No the 26th isnt what we were really hoping for but it will definetly do.  Her brother is flying in to stay with her for the holiday.  She doenst know he is comoing so going to be a surprise for her.  She is getting more and more every day so that is good.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 27, 2005)

Congratulations Don!  I'm glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## LAKingsFan (Nov 29, 2005)

My prayers are with you Don. Take care!

Ron


----------



## Easysport (Nov 29, 2005)

Really glad to see things are improving.  Recovering is always a slow process.  Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 29, 2005)

Don,
You're right, there probably will be a lot more days like Sunday.  But it's all part of the progress, and it sounds like you're doing the right thing; giving her space when she needs it, being a shoulder to lean on when that's all she wants, and lending a hand whenever she'll let you.  It's going to be frustrating for both of you, but it sounds like you're both strong enough to pull through.  I hope she's adjusting well with her daughter.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 19, 2005)

Don, thaqnks for the updates and to know that your g-friend is steadily improving.  My prayer is that not only that she recovers but that you will continue to be a source of strength and that your strength will not fail.  Merry Christmas


----------



## JimGo (Jan 16, 2006)

Don,
How big is your lathe?  If it can turn about 12" long segments, you can use the CSUSA kit to make a cane.  I did one for an Aunt for Christmas.  BTW, I haven't forgotten about my promise to you...our baby came a few days earlier than expected, and I haven't gotten back out to my shop since.  But it will be coming soon!!!


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Don,
> How big is your lathe?  If it can turn about 12" long segments, you can use the CSUSA kit to make a cane.  I did one for an Aunt for Christmas.  BTW, I haven't forgotten about my promise to you...our baby came a few days earlier than expected, and I haven't gotten back out to my shop since.  But it will be coming soon!!!



Jim,

Its a small wilton I think max is 12".  ill have to look into CSUSA kit to see what it is.  I didnt think you would forget it and I knew you had the little one on the way.  BTW how is the baby doing anyways?  Well heck when ever you get it here Ill get it out to her along with a few other things I have for her.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

Don,
Here is a pic of the cane I made.  Each section is approximately 10.5" long, and the overall length is about 34".  I used a mish-mash of components to get what is shown in the pics; if you scroll down a bit in the thread, you'll find links to each of the components I used.

(helps to add the link!)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11523

Hope this helps!

Alex is well, thanks.  He's growing quickly, and doing stuff that he's not supposed to be able to do yet.  For example, he's 2 weeks and 5 days old, and for at least the last week he's been lifting his head up to look around when he's on his stomach, and turning himself on his side.  He can't quite flip over to his stomach yet, but he's getting there.  He's actually been able to lift up his head and hold it up for several seconds since birth.  It was kind of freaky, when the child-care classes tell you that he won't be able to do it, then I had him on my chest the night he was born and he picked his head up to look at me!

The weather is supposed to be decent Thursday and Friday, so I hope to get out one or both nights to do some turning.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey thanks for the link Jim.  I remember seeing that when you posted it.  Hmmm  just might have to turn it might self doesnt look to difficult to assemble with the hardware.  Now fo the tough decision what do I make it out of?

Glad to hear he is doing well.  Yeah if hes lifting his head and looking around already thats really good and if he is able to role onto his side thas excellent.  Hope you have the house baby proofed early cause I thnk your gonna need it.  

No hurry Jim just when ever you get to it is fine.  I dont have anything totally set yet to ship to her and well i have to order a few things from CSUSA to make her a cane as a a surprise.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 18, 2006)

Don,
It's pretty easy to assemble, just take your time.  I made the mistake of mixing up the adapters (remember, big goes with big, small with small, not the other way around like I did), but since they are solid brass, I was able to turn them down to a consistent size.  If done properly and with a long enough tool rest, you can get a very nice, gentle taper to the cane rather than the figure 8 shapes that I came up with.  I'm sure yours will turn out great!

If you get stuck for materials, I have some 1.5"x18" pieces of Lignum Vitae and a few 1.5" and/or 1.25"x18" pieces of Cocobolo that I'd be willing to part with for this project.  You can also check eBay for auctions by Chitswood; that's where I got the Cocobolo I used in my cane (assuming you like Cocobolo).


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 18, 2006)

Jim,
Good point will have to remember not to mix up the adaptors.  Actually I dont have a tool rest for my lathe that big but I will make one so I can get that nice gentle taper.  

Hhmmmmm  lignum vitae I have actually never turned before.  I dont really want to use cocobolo cause I use a lot of that for finger boards on my guitar necks I was actually thinking some nice curly maple or something then I can dye it and really make it pop.  I think she would like that cuase shes the kind of girl the more she can stand out the better.  Shes very out going and not affraid of anything.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 5, 2006)

Don,
Please tell her to hang in there, and let her know we're all pulling for her to make a speedy and full recovery.

 - Jim


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello Don. As a newbie here please know that you both will be in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting the update Don. Very sorry to hear about the paralysis but tell her it isn't the end of the world.  My sister has been in a chair for 32 years and does everything anyone else does except walk. Will continue to pray for her recovery.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting the update Don. Very sorry to hear about the paralysis but tell her it isn't the end of the world.  My sister has been in a chair for 32 years and does everything anyone else does except walk. Will continue to pray for her recovery.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />Thanks for posting the update Don. Very sorry to hear about the paralysis but tell her it isn't the end of the world.  My sister has been in a chair for 32 years and does everything anyone else does except walk. Will continue to pray for her recovery.



Yeah I know it isnt the end but its tough and its very very tough for her cause she is a ballet dancer and she has danced her whole life.  That is killing her right now not being ablt to dance.


----------

